# Pretty people make ugly faces!



## brianbsmiley

Okay so I hope you are all familiar with the "Pretty girls make ugly faces" thing going around. If not, here is a link to the hilariousness Meme Watch: 'Pretty Girls Ugly Faces' Is Hilarious :laughing:

I want you to post a nice picture of yourself and then the most hideous picture/pictures! I think this could get interesting...

I'll start:







Here comes the ugly :angry:


















<--- I look like a wormy toe creature lol


----------



## LinnyLou

I think I was trying to be a dinosaur, I don' really know.:laughing:


----------



## brianbsmiley

LinnyLou said:


> View attachment 77335
> View attachment 77336
> I think I was trying to be a dinosaur, I don' really know.:laughing:


LOVE it! :laughing:


----------



## kareem

What if i don't qualify as pretty? does that make my (ugly face) a normal face?


----------



## TwistedMuses

kareem said:


> What if i don't qualify as pretty? does that make my (ugly face) a normal face?


Thought the same! :crazy:


----------



## FootJoyGolf

Picture 2 is Seth MacFarlane in the ugly line


----------



## brianbsmiley

kareem said:


> What if i don't qualify as pretty? does that make my (ugly face) a normal face?


Nonsense! I don't think anyone is not pretty


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> Nonsense! I don't think anyone is not pretty


If everyone is pretty, is anyone pretty?


----------



## brianbsmiley

remMUS said:


> If everyone is pretty, is anyone pretty?


Yes! I like to see the good qualities of each individual and I haven't met anyone yet that does not have a good quality


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> Yes! I like to see the good qualities of each individual and I haven't met anyone yet that does not have a good quality


But for many people, their flesh doesn't give away those qualities very apparently...


----------



## brianbsmiley

remMUS said:


> But for many people, their flesh doesn't give away those qualities very apparently...


Well we have inner and outer qualities and I know that everybody has at lest some of both. Whether you see it or not, there are good qualities about you  Inside and out


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> Well we have inner and outer qualities and I know that everybody has at lest some of both. Whether you see it or not, there are good qualities about you  Inside and out


Yeah, but some have much less of outer than inner, so their pictures wouldn't taken to be very pretty...sadly. I totally agree with you. But the term pretty applying to everyone is kind of weird to me (not everyone can have certain qualities and everyone being pretty from visual context means that there is no benchmark for what's striking beauty anymore; it's not a bad thing...I mean there's a lot more to life than being beautiful tbh), particularly if pictures are the only medium...with video at least some of someone's personality comes through, but with pictures, yeah...

My English teacher would have been so pissed at that...run-on sentences galore.


----------



## brianbsmiley

remMUS said:


> Yeah, but some have much less of outer than inner, so their pictures wouldn't taken to be very pretty...sadly. I totally agree with you. But the term pretty applying to everyone is kind of weird to me (not everyone can have certain qualities and everyone being pretty from visual context means that there is no benchmark for what's striking beauty anymore; it's not a bad thing...I mean there's a lot more to life than being beautiful tbh), particularly if pictures are the only medium...with video at least some of someone's personality comes through, but with pictures, yeah...
> 
> My English teacher would have been so pissed at that...run-on sentences galore.


But isn't that just what society deems as pretty or attractive? Someone somewhere will always find a certain person attractive inside and out, no matter how many other people do not. I will admit that I have my preferences (although I think everybody has their own no matter how much they say they don't) but that won't stop me from finding attractive qualities about someone. I may compliment their eyes or their nose or even their ears, but the main thing is that I find what it is and I give that person a compliment on it because I believe everyone deserves to see their own beauty. I just want to bring it to their attention so that THEY know and can be confident in that feature/features. But that is only physical...there is a lot more to it than that


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> But isn't that just what society deems as pretty or attractive? Someone somewhere will always find a certain person attractive inside and out, no matter how many other people do not. I will admit that I have my preferences (although I think everybody has their own no matter how much they say they don't) but that won't stop me from finding attractive qualities about someone. I may compliment their eyes or their nose or even their ears, but the main thing is that I find what it is and I give that person a compliment on it because I believe everyone deserves to see their own beauty. I just want to bring it to their attention so that THEY know and can be confident in that feature/features. But that is only physical...there is a lot more to it than that


Why is it important to give your physical features any value if there is more to it than that? What if someone has some sort of deformity or some debilitating condition that alters their appearance in a way that makes it very different from the norm (i.e. "ugly")? We live in an appearance driven society and saying everyone is pretty is not the answer...I think it's a blanket statement that obscures the underlying issue (it's sort of like the thing with racism; people are so afraid to tackle these things head-on, so not much meaningful change ever takes place). If your self-esteem is dependent on your looks, it is a fragile security at best. What makes who you are is a lot less intangible in many cases and often far more secure...

As far as society's influence is concerned. We live in a society, so societal perception of beauty makes a significant difference of what constitutes beauty (you're inundated with images every day; images have so much power). Giving significance to something like physical beauty inevitably magnifies the influence of societal perception of what constitutes beauty. You only have to look at how many people are insecure about their appearance now compared to in the past (sites like facebook and instagram have only aggravated this problem).

The crap that overweight people get is a perfect example of this sort of thing...


----------



## brianbsmiley

remMUS said:


> Why is it important to give your physical features any value if there is more to it than that? What if someone has some sort of deformity or some debilitating condition that alters their appearance in a way that makes it very different from the norm (i.e. "ugly")? We live in an appearance driven society and saying everyone is pretty is not the answer...I think it's a blanket statement that obscures the underlying issue (it's sort of like the thing with racism; people are so afraid to tackle these things head-on, so not much meaningful change ever takes place). If your self-esteem is dependent on your looks, it is a fragile security at best. What makes who you are is a lot less intangible in many cases and often far more secure...
> 
> As far as society's influence is concerned. We live in a society, so societal perception of beauty makes a significant difference of what constitutes beauty (you're inundated with images every day; images have so much power). Giving significance to something like physical beauty inevitably magnifies the influence of societal perception of what constitutes beauty. You only have to look at how many people are insecure about their appearance now compared to in the past (sites like facebook and instagram have only aggravated this problem).
> 
> The crap that overweight people get is a perfect example of this sort of thing...


I'm not saying I don't agree with you, I'm simply saying that I myself like to compliment people about their looks, no matter what everyone else says about them. Looks aren't important in the sense that you can't have a conversation and a meaningful relationship with just "looks" but because we are stuck in our bodies for our whole life, it is good to help people be confident in who they are. Shows like "How To Look Good Naked" I think help reinforce to women to feel good about their bodies, even though society sees them as overweight. It is amazing to see the confidence that these women have afterwards. I know quite a few "overweight" for what society would classify them as, women who are sexy because of their confidence. It truly does make a difference. Even a smile on someones face automatically changes that. There is always going to be someone who will not approve of the way someone else looks and so instead of shying away from people, we need to see ourselves as beautiful people and KNOW that we are. As for people with "deformities", I think it is still nice to compliment them because even though the "norm" may not think they measure up, I am not the norm and I will see something very different. 

I think the title of my thread is what is so confusing, I didn't mean for the words "pretty" and "ugly" to offend anyone...I was simply titling it that because that is what this "internet sensation" is called and I thought it would attract more attention because a lot of people have seen it around. And I was also not intending on using societies idea of the word pretty to base this off of. In a nut shell, it is simply just about posting a picture of ourselves and then making a really goofy or weird face...its just silly fun and was NOT intended to hurt ANYBODY.


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> I'm not saying I don't agree with you, I'm simply saying that I myself like to compliment people about their looks, no matter what everyone else says about them. Looks aren't important in the sense that you can't have a conversation and a meaningful relationship with just "looks" but because we are stuck in our bodies for our whole life, it is good to help people be confident in who they are. Shows like "How To Look Good Naked" I think help reinforce to women to feel good about their bodies, even though society sees them as overweight. It is amazing to see the confidence that these women have afterwards. I know quite a few "overweight" for what society would classify them as, women who are sexy because of their confidence. It truly does make a difference. Even a smile on someones face automatically changes that. There is always going to be someone who will not approve of the way someone else looks and so instead of shying away from people, we need to see ourselves as beautiful people and KNOW that we are. As for people with "deformities", I think it is still nice to compliment them because even though the "norm" may not think they measure up, I am not the norm and I will see something very different.
> 
> I think the title of my thread is what is so confusing, I didn't mean for the words "pretty" and "ugly" to offend anyone...I was simply titling it that because that is what this "internet sensation" is called and I thought it would attract more attention because a lot of people have seen it around. And I was also not intending on using societies idea of the word pretty to base this off of. In a nut shell, it is simply just about posting a picture of ourselves and then making a really goofy or weird face...its just silly fun and was NOT intended to hurt ANYBODY.


I see where you're coming from but my argument is that we should stop attaching to worth to external interpretations of who we are and rather attach it to an internal sense of self. Being comfortable requires that sort of detachment and is probably the best way to find some sort of lasting peace. I'm glad you think the way that you do, but many other people do not share your thinking, so I think it's perhaps better to not leave yourself at the mercy of external opinions. But don't get me wrong, I'm glad you think the way you think you do. I think that we're both just taking different paths to Rome, tbh...


----------



## brianbsmiley

remMUS said:


> I see where you're coming from but my argument is that we should stop attaching to worth to external interpretations of who we are and rather attach it to an internal sense of self. Being comfortable requires that sort of detachment and is probably the best way to find some sort of lasting peace. I'm glad you think the way that you do, but many other people do not share your thinking, so I think it's perhaps better to not leave yourself at the mercy of external opinions. But don't get me wrong, I'm glad you think the way you think you do. I think that we're both just taking different paths to Rome, tbh...


I think you are missing my point. I am not "attaching worth to external interpretations", I'm simply complimenting someone. Simple as that, no need to add fancy words to it. Like I said before, I value people for what is on the inside more than anything. But tell me this, what if someone flat out asks you if you think they are attractive? What do you tell them? "Oh, it's whats on the inside that counts." That would automatically make them think they are ugly and that you are telling them that in a nice way. So I don't think that method really works... I understand the importance of finding the beauty within, I get that. I base my friendships ONLY on how the person treats me and if they make me feel comfortable around them...it has nothing to do with the way they look. If it had everything to do with the way we look, I honestly don't think any of us would measure up to what society deems as "attractive" because we are all imperfect beings. I agree that happiness comes from within and being confident is solely based on how we view ourselves on the inside.
I get the sense that I am being accused of being someone who focuses too much on external beauty...which is far from the case.
And also, if you didn't like this thread, or the way I worded it, you didn't have to comment on it. I don't think anyone else interpreted my thread the way you did. It was purely for fun and I didn't intend for it to start a debate or hurt anyone's feelings and if I have hurt anyone's feelings because I used the wrong words than I truly am sorry. I obviously am not one to judge others as pretty or ugly...I just wanted everyone to let loose and be silly and show their goofy side, that's all, not "post a picture of yourself but ONLY if you are attractive..."


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> I think you are missing my point. I am not "attaching worth to external interpretations", I'm simply complimenting someone. Simple as that, no need to add fancy words to it. Like I said before, I value people for what is on the inside more than anything. But tell me this, what if someone flat out asks you if you think they are attractive? What do you tell them? "Oh, it's whats on the inside that counts." That would automatically make them think they are ugly and that you are telling them that in a nice way. So I don't think that method really works... I understand the importance of finding the beauty within, I get that. I base my friendships ONLY on how the person treats me and if they make me feel comfortable around them...it has nothing to do with the way they look. If it had everything to do with the way we look, I honestly don't think any of us would measure up to what society deems as "attractive" because we are all imperfect beings. I agree that happiness comes from within and being confident is solely based on how we view ourselves on the inside.
> I get the sense that I am being accused of being someone who focuses too much on external beauty...which is far from the case.
> And also, if you didn't like this thread, or the way I worded it, you didn't have to comment on it. I don't think anyone else interpreted my thread the way you did. It was purely for fun and I didn't intend for it to start a debate or hurt anyone's feelings and if I have hurt anyone's feelings because I used the wrong words than I truly am sorry. I obviously am not one to judge others as pretty or ugly...I just wanted everyone to let loose and be silly and show their goofy side, that's all, not "post a picture of yourself but ONLY if you are attractive..."


How many people actually flat out ask others to give an opinion on their attractiveness though? Again, I don't question your intentions.

This is a public forum. I can comment on whatever I choose. I am free to my interpretations and as are you. I'm not sure why you're getting so defensive...


----------



## brianbsmiley

remMUS said:


> How many people actually flat out ask others to give an opinion on their attractiveness though? Again, I don't question your intentions.
> 
> This is a public forum. I can comment on whatever I choose. I am free to my interpretations and as are you. I'm not sure why you're getting so defensive...


Shhhhhh....


----------



## remMUS

brianbsmiley said:


> Shhhhhh....
> View attachment 77496


Just figured that out?


----------



## Nyu

my ugly face












my pretty face, note my attractive double chin and bulge nose which is very redeeming qualities of my people. yours truly, the red skins (not hockey)



I am not photogenic at all... I think it is an INTJ thing? I see a camera and I go full blown derpa


----------



## brianbsmiley

Kristindork said:


> View attachment 77512
> my ugly face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77513
> my pretty face, note my attractive double chin and bulge nose which is very redeeming qualities of my people. yours truly, the red skins (not hockey)
> 
> 
> 
> I am not photogenic at all... I think it is an INTJ thing? I see a camera and I go full blown derpa


Wait, both of those are pretty! Haha


----------



## O_o

this is convenient timing because I took this one a bit ago to show someone, but didn't end up using it. 
Guess I can use it now.


----------



## brianbsmiley

O_o said:


> View attachment 77649
> 
> this is convenient timing because I took this one a bit ago to show someone, but didn't end up using it.
> Guess I can use it now.


That is HILARIOUS! :laughing: love it


----------



## lazydaisy

my...interesting....face














my ugly faces?


----------



## brianbsmiley

lazydaisy said:


> View attachment 78042
> 
> my...interesting....face
> 
> View attachment 78043
> View attachment 78044
> 
> my ugly faces?


I love when people get into the spirit of it  hahaha


----------



## Devrim

I'll just post two fugly pictures and pretend one is the better looking one of me 









^ Me waking up :3

Wait I'll edit this soon enough,
NEED TO TAKE THE UGLAY ONE FIRST hahaha


----------



## Devrim

remMUS said:


> Why is it important to give your physical features any value if there is more to it than that? What if someone has some sort of deformity or some debilitating condition that alters their appearance in a way that makes it very different from the norm (i.e. "ugly")? We live in an appearance driven society and saying everyone is pretty is not the answer...I think it's a blanket statement that obscures the underlying issue (it's sort of like the thing with racism; people are so afraid to tackle these things head-on, so not much meaningful change ever takes place). If your self-esteem is dependent on your looks, it is a fragile security at best. What makes who you are is a lot less intangible in many cases and often far more secure...
> 
> As far as society's influence is concerned. We live in a society, so societal perception of beauty makes a significant difference of what constitutes beauty (you're inundated with images every day; images have so much power). Giving significance to something like physical beauty inevitably magnifies the influence of societal perception of what constitutes beauty. You only have to look at how many people are insecure about their appearance now compared to in the past (sites like facebook and instagram have only aggravated this problem).
> 
> The crap that overweight people get is a perfect example of this sort of thing...





brianbsmiley said:


> I'm not saying I don't agree with you, I'm simply saying that I myself like to compliment people about their looks, no matter what everyone else says about them. Looks aren't important in the sense that you can't have a conversation and a meaningful relationship with just "looks" but because we are stuck in our bodies for our whole life, it is good to help people be confident in who they are. Shows like "How To Look Good Naked" I think help reinforce to women to feel good about their bodies, even though society sees them as overweight. It is amazing to see the confidence that these women have afterwards. I know quite a few "overweight" for what society would classify them as, women who are sexy because of their confidence. It truly does make a difference. Even a smile on someones face automatically changes that. There is always going to be someone who will not approve of the way someone else looks and so instead of shying away from people, we need to see ourselves as beautiful people and KNOW that we are. As for people with "deformities", I think it is still nice to compliment them because even though the "norm" may not think they measure up, I am not the norm and I will see something very different.
> 
> I think the title of my thread is what is so confusing, I didn't mean for the words "pretty" and "ugly" to offend anyone...I was simply titling it that because that is what this "internet sensation" is called and I thought it would attract more attention because a lot of people have seen it around. And I was also not intending on using societies idea of the word pretty to base this off of. In a nut shell, it is simply just about posting a picture of ourselves and then making a really goofy or weird face...its just silly fun and was NOT intended to hurt ANYBODY.


 @remMUS,
He called the person pretty,
And whether or not you agree with the statement is irrelevant as beauty and physical attractiveness is subjective,
We do live in a image driven society,
And it's a tough world out there,
We've all had to deal with the crap dished out by it,
Including the poster your demonizing for simply trying to brighten someones day!
It's called being nice.

Now to set off on my image rant,
You have no right to tell someone they are somewhat more shallow,
Or primitive for choosing looks at times,
It's alright to want a specific look,
And to feel attracted to specific people based on physical features,
If not for that we'd be falling heads over heels in love for just about anyone with even a smidgen of personality,
I think there is someone for everyone,
And just because some may not LIKE your physical appearance,
Doesn't mean others cannot.

To now come and say thats it's somehow wrong to have a preference,
Is the most primitive statement here.

You are lucky then to only need someones personality to attract you,
So kudos to you,
Most other people will go for a personality too,
But we as humans have the right to be picky with who we settle with.

I have a "look" that attracts me more than others,
Is that now wrong since it isn't based on anything intellectual? 

And lastly,
Image is a animal instinct,
We use it to display our best qualities,
It is proven that those who take care of themselves come off more attractive,
As primitively we seek partners who have longevity and drive on their side,
Same with someones attractiveness to another,
There are some features out body is hard wired to seek in another.

And it's alright to draw confidence over how you look,
It's a natural booster,
If you've earned that body you've worked for,
Then It's alright to want to be proud of yourself for having hard work.

And chubby people really don't get THAT much crap,
Not anymore than a Gym Monkey does for being supposedly "dumb" for hitting the Gym all the time.

PS I was formerly fat


----------



## Husgark

Normal










A little less normal


----------



## PlacentaCake

I LOVE this! I did one a while back, didn't know this was a trend. AWESOME.


----------



## PlacentaCake

brianbsmiley said:


> Okay so I hope you are all familiar with the "Pretty girls make ugly faces" thing going around. If not, here is a link to the hilariousness Meme Watch: 'Pretty Girls Ugly Faces' Is Hilarious :laughing:
> 
> I want you to post a nice picture of yourself and then the most hideous picture/pictures! I think this could get interesting...
> 
> I'll start:
> View attachment 77299
> 
> Here comes the ugly :angry:
> View attachment 77300
> View attachment 77301
> View attachment 77302
> <--- I look like a wormy toe creature lol


The second "ugly" pic is fucking hilarious. That is the face I make in the mirror before I run away scared of myself (only I have my eyes wide open as well.) lololol xD


----------



## remMUS

Mzansi said:


> @_remMUS_,
> He called the person pretty,
> And whether or not you agree with the statement is irrelevant as beauty and physical attractiveness is subjective,
> We do live in a image driven society,
> And it's a tough world out there,
> We've all had to deal with the crap dished out by it,
> Including the poster your demonizing for simply trying to brighten someones day!
> It's called being nice.
> 
> Now to set off on my image rant,
> You have no right to tell someone they are somewhat more shallow,
> Or primitive for choosing looks at times,
> It's alright to want a specific look,
> And to feel attracted to specific people based on physical features,
> If not for that we'd be falling heads over heels in love for just about anyone with even a smidgen of personality,
> I think there is someone for everyone,
> And just because some may not LIKE your physical appearance,
> Doesn't mean others cannot.
> 
> To now come and say thats it's somehow wrong to have a preference,
> Is the most primitive statement here.
> 
> You are lucky then to only need someones personality to attract you,
> So kudos to you,
> Most other people will go for a personality too,
> But we as humans have the right to be picky with who we settle with.
> 
> I have a "look" that attracts me more than others,
> Is that now wrong since it isn't based on anything intellectual?
> 
> And lastly,
> Image is a animal instinct,
> We use it to display our best qualities,
> It is proven that those who take care of themselves come off more attractive,
> As primitively we seek partners who have longevity and drive on their side,
> Same with someones attractiveness to another,
> There are some features out body is hard wired to seek in another.
> 
> And it's alright to draw confidence over how you look,
> It's a natural booster,
> If you've earned that body you've worked for,
> Then It's alright to want to be proud of yourself for having hard work.
> 
> And chubby people really don't get THAT much crap,
> Not anymore than a Gym Monkey does for being supposedly "dumb" for hitting the Gym all the time.
> 
> PS I was formerly fat


Read the whole conversation thread again and chill out (it's called a joke)...you just wasted so much of your life right there. Control your passion dude; sustained immolation is not good for the soul...

However, if appearance is primitive procreative driver, then attractiveness is not subjective as certain qualities predispose themselves to more effective human survival. Your two points are kind of contradictory when you bring the biological argument into play...What is a right even? The whole rights/responsibilities argument is sustained more by societal efficiency rather than any sort of absolute rule, so contrary to popular belief, there are actually no inherent rights (whatever is necessary for social functioning at any given time is taken to be a right).


----------



## Devrim

remMUS said:


> Why is it important to give your physical features any value if there is more to it than that? What if someone has some sort of deformity or some debilitating condition that alters their appearance in a way that makes it very different from the norm (i.e. "ugly")? We live in an appearance driven society and saying everyone is pretty is not the answer...I think it's a blanket statement that obscures the underlying issue (it's sort of like the thing with racism; people are so afraid to tackle these things head-on, so not much meaningful change ever takes place). If your self-esteem is dependent on your looks, it is a fragile security at best. What makes who you are is a lot less intangible in many cases and often far more secure...
> 
> As far as society's influence is concerned. We live in a society, so societal perception of beauty makes a significant difference of what constitutes beauty (you're inundated with images every day; images have so much power). Giving significance to something like physical beauty inevitably magnifies the influence of societal perception of what constitutes beauty. You only have to look at how many people are insecure about their appearance now compared to in the past (sites like facebook and instagram have only aggravated this problem).
> 
> The crap that overweight people get is a perfect example of this sort of thing...





brianbsmiley said:


> I'm not saying I don't agree with you, I'm simply saying that I myself like to compliment people about their looks, no matter what everyone else says about them. Looks aren't important in the sense that you can't have a conversation and a meaningful relationship with just "looks" but because we are stuck in our bodies for our whole life, it is good to help people be confident in who they are. Shows like "How To Look Good Naked" I think help reinforce to women to feel good about their bodies, even though society sees them as overweight. It is amazing to see the confidence that these women have afterwards. I know quite a few "overweight" for what society would classify them as, women who are sexy because of their confidence. It truly does make a difference. Even a smile on someones face automatically changes that. There is always going to be someone who will not approve of the way someone else looks and so instead of shying away from people, we need to see ourselves as beautiful people and KNOW that we are. As for people with "deformities", I think it is still nice to compliment them because even though the "norm" may not think they measure up, I am not the norm and I will see something very different.
> 
> I think the title of my thread is what is so confusing, I didn't mean for the words "pretty" and "ugly" to offend anyone...I was simply titling it that because that is what this "internet sensation" is called and I thought it would attract more attention because a lot of people have seen it around. And I was also not intending on using societies idea of the word pretty to base this off of. In a nut shell, it is simply just about posting a picture of ourselves and then making a really goofy or weird face...its just silly fun and was NOT intended to hurt ANYBODY.





remMUS said:


> Read the whole conversation thread again and chill out (it's called a joke)...you just wasted so much of your life right there. Control your passion dude; sustained immolation is not good for the soul...
> 
> However, if appearance is primitive procreative driver, then attractiveness is not subjective as certain qualities predispose themselves to more effective human survival. Your two points are kind of contradictory when you bring the biological argument into play...What is a right even? The whole rights/responsibilities argument is sustained more by societal efficiency rather than any sort of absolute rule, so contrary to popular belief, there are actually no inherent rights (whatever is necessary for social functioning at any given time is taken to be a right).



I don't think I wasted my time :3
Only you do 

I'll just leave it then :3


----------



## remMUS

Mzansi said:


> I don't think I wasted my time :3
> Only you do
> 
> I'll just leave it then :3


You need to get your priorities straight then dude...(again this is just my opinion; before the flames of hell are unleashed upon me again *cowers in fear*)


----------



## IndigoCopper

Here's when I actually wear makeup, use a picture edit, & pretend to be scene haha..










& this.. this is the real me! ~


----------



## koenigscat

Here's me making myself ugly with a webcam effect:








And here's me doing a silly face:


----------



## B00Bz

koenigscat said:


> Here's me making myself ugly with a webcam effect:
> View attachment 78650
> 
> 
> And here's me doing a silly face:
> View attachment 78651


I love the webcam effects!


----------



## brianbsmiley

IndigoCopper said:


> Here's when I actually wear makeup, use a picture edit, & pretend to be scene haha..
> 
> View attachment 78647
> 
> 
> 
> & this.. this is the real me! ~
> 
> 
> View attachment 78648


I laughed SO hard omg


----------



## lunny

LOL. I am loving this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Forget

Do you have some kind of a fetish for pretty persons making ugly faces? (this is intended as a joke, not an offense )


----------



## brianbsmiley

Forget said:


> Do you have some kind of a fetish for pretty persons making ugly faces? (this is intended as a joke, not an offense )


Haha I have fetish for people having fun and letting loose  Nah. I just really enjoy it when people let their guard down and know how to be silly roud:


----------



## Nyu

@Brainbsmiley why do you only comment on the girls' ugly/creepy photos.
Are you some creeper guy? I know all the posters have been women so i have no justifiable means to think this.. Statistically speaking that is.


----------



## koenigscat

Kristindork said:


> @Brainbsmiley why do you only comment on the girls' ugly/creepy photos.
> Are you some creeper guy? I know all the posters have been women so i have no justifiable means to think this.. Statistically speaking that is.





> ..all the posters have been women..


Yes! I really loved the time I was a woman. But then I thought it was about time for some change...


----------



## Nyu

@_koenigscat_ whatever floats your boat I guess.

ps there should be a spin off of this thread. Ugly people making pretty faces.


----------



## Kito

Last day of school last year. I turned around, saw a camera and shouted "WOAH" but it was too late. :laughing: I wasn't even pretty back then, but still.










For comparison, this was my profile pic at the time:


----------



## brianbsmiley

Kito said:


> Last day of school last year. I turned around, saw a camera and shouted "WOAH" but it was too late. :laughing: I wasn't even pretty back then, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, this was my profile pic at the time:


 Woah cool hair!


----------



## brianbsmiley

Kristindork said:


> @Brainbsmiley why do you only comment on the girls' ugly/creepy photos.
> Are you some creeper guy? I know all the posters have been women so i have no justifiable means to think this.. Statistically speaking that is.


I am SUCH a creeper...beware of me! :laughing:


----------



## koenigscat

@_Kito @brianbsmiley_ When my hair is longer I can also do it like that, but I don't think it fits me so I keep it short ;P


----------



## Kito

koenigscat said:


> @_Kito @brianbsmiley_ When my hair is longer I can also do it like that, but I don't think it fits me so I keep it short ;P


My hair's short now, I got bored of it at the beginning of this year. :tongue: You could probably pull it off, you've just gotta get through the awkward stage where it tends to fly in all directions and won't do what you want it to.


----------



## Devrim

Had this picture taken when my and my friend Khutso were in a department store 
Thought it was perfect for this thread haha


They see me rollin',
They hatin'


----------



## Nyu

Mzansi said:


> Had this picture taken when my and my friend Khutso were in a department store
> Thought it was perfect for this thread haha
> 
> 
> They see me rollin',
> They hatin'








A mix between a dog and a really "special" small child. I find this humorous, thanks.


----------



## Devrim

Kristindork said:


> A mix between a dog and a really "special" small child. I find this humorous, thanks.



Haha I'm glad you liked it


----------



## brianbsmiley

cute, very cute haha. it's like the duck face girls have on facebook LOL


----------



## Sophidophie

brianbsmiley said:


> Okay so I hope you are all familiar with the "Pretty girls make ugly faces" thing going around. If not, here is a link to the hilariousness Meme Watch: 'Pretty Girls Ugly Faces' Is Hilarious :laughing:
> 
> I want you to post a nice picture of yourself and then the most hideous picture/pictures! I think this could get interesting...
> 
> I'll start:
> View attachment 77299
> 
> Here comes the ugly :angry:
> View attachment 77300
> View attachment 77301
> View attachment 77302
> <--- I look like a wormy toe creature lol


ahhaha I love these!!!!!!


----------



## Devrim

brianbsmiley said:


> cute, very cute haha. it's like the duck face girls have on facebook LOL



I tried my utmost to "fit in" with the duck faces,
I failed


----------



## brianbsmiley

mainly because "duck faces" aren't attractive but somehow you managed to still look attractive....


----------



## Devrim

brianbsmiley said:


> mainly because "duck faces" aren't attractive but somehow you managed to still look attractive....


Oh Schucks 


Don't make the poor Africa blush now sir


----------



## EternalNocturne

Is this good enough?


----------



## RadiantViolet

No "half-assing" it on my ugly faces


----------



## wientmg

TwistedMuses said:


> Thought the same! :crazy:


Sugar doll, I saw and recall (nearly a rhyme) your picture from when I creeped the personality cafe portraits. Don't worry, you are lovely.



remMUS said:


> How many people actually flat out ask others to give an opinion on their attractiveness though? Again, I don't question your intentions.


I do... I'm sure at least some of the people who posted on this thread were doing it indirectly. By the way, when I ask, the correct answer is "You're so cute!!" 



GoodNiTe said:


> @_koenigscat_ whatever floats your boat I guess.
> 
> ps there should be a spin off of this thread. Ugly people making pretty faces.


I would love that. 

MY TURN!







And three different tries. I might do it again and mess around with my left over stage make up to make the effect more stark.




















Now, then... Am I attractive?


----------



## Nyu

@_wientmg_ 
your ***** eyes look amazing. I will feed your ego monster, yes you are attractive.

since I am posting again and my first photo was pretty pathetic I made a second one, http://personalitycafe.com/members/goodnite-albums-pecial-photo-picture82759-image.html


----------



## Vaka

Undoubtedly said:


> Is this good enough?


Wow nice body


----------



## VictoriaB

Lol...I need in on this. 















Mine, 














and a friends.


----------



## brianbsmiley

Oops! Haven't been on in a while...it's good to see this is still going


----------



## Xenograft

Normal:










My ugly face:


----------



## TwistedMuses

Digged out a goldie oldie.
With my bestie, chillin'. She hit me with her purse when I called her 'Justine' :<









With ISFP buddy in Strasbourg. I guess I just disliked camera that day.
And for complete humiliation, my fly's half open, lol.









These are natural sleep deprived 'happy' faces of mine.


----------



## Persian

Can you guess what I'm trying to be in each picture.


* *












(no pretending needed)


----------



## Bluefireluv

I'm one of the most unphotogenic people ever :laughing:
So I'll post this one which I've overposted because it's really the only decent photo I've ever taken xD








And here's another one...Which I call the OIL FOR HEADACHES advertisement xD (Spoilered cause it's super huge, open at your own risk, that monster might eat you up D: 
* *


----------



## Wellsy

@Bluefireluv

I'm confused. Wheres the ugly face?


----------



## Bluefireluv

Wellsy said:


> @_Bluefireluv_
> 
> I'm confused. Wheres the ugly face?


The "Oh ack the sun!" face xD
Unless you're being sarcastic 0_o 
If so....I found another one >


----------



## Wellsy

@Bluefireluv

Nope, not sarcastic, that photo just wasn't hinting at anything bad.
This ones a bit better but still not meeting the ugly standards on my ugly stick-meter.


----------



## Bluefireluv

Wellsy said:


> @_Bluefireluv_
> 
> Nope, not sarcastic, that photo just wasn't hinting at anything bad.
> This ones a bit better but still not meeting the ugly standards on my ugly stick-meter.


You're so hard to please! :shocked:
Hahahahas xD The uglier photos aren't even in my hands. Ah, well, for now I shall go contort my face as best as possible in hopes of hitting the meter >


----------



## Wellsy

Bluefireluv said:


> You're so hard to please! :shocked:
> Hahahahas xD The uglier photos aren't even in my hands. Ah, well, for now I shall go contort my face as best as possible in hopes of hitting the meter >


hahaha YES!
I want my reaction to be "WHO DID THIS TO YOU!?"


----------



## EternalNocturne

Trololololololololo








NOW THIS I CAN FAP TO!


Right after, because it was freaking hard not to laugh..
I just kind of dropped that face and was like "Whoa.. That's


----------



## chaoticbrain

* *


----------



## chaoticbrain

* *


----------



## 0+n*1

Oh man, why not

I don't know why it's horizontal but hey!


----------



## Nyu

Normal speed








* *





*SUPER lightning fast speed
*(See also Jabba the Hutt)


----------



## Devrim

GoodNiTe said:


> Normal speed
> View attachment 85047
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPER lightning fast speed
> *(See also Jabba the Hutt)
> View attachment 85048


On a totally unrelated note,
Have I told you how much I LOVE that first Sig Pic of yours,
:O Amazing


----------



## Meirsho




----------



## iisu

1987 said:


> Non-fug:


It looks like you are 12-13 years old here


----------



## 1987

iisu said:


> It looks like you are 12-13 years old here


LOL. Blast. Evidently I'm still failing at ageing appropriately. orz


----------



## Lexicon Devil

ai.tran.75 said:


>


When you make these faces, I feel like I have the courage to ask you out on a date. :happy:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Geoffrey Felis said:


> When you make these faces, I feel like I have the courage to ask you out on a date. :happy:


Haha I looked that hideous huh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Self-deprecation is fun! 😊 Especially when you already look rather goofy :^B


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Me and my friend hanging out at a theater: She said to make a silly face so I did my best attempt at Robin Williams funny

Rest peacefully man, you made me and a lot of other people smirk and smile and stand outside of movie theaters and hold their breath


----------



## SpinniBell

Wow okay this was taken a while ago, but I just look so hot in a hoodie. I couldn't _not_ share it with all of you.


----------



## Straystuff

I take pride in having the most hideous, demonic killer-hamster face


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## MNiS

.


----------



## bleghc

I'm not necessarily what people would call pretty but how let's see a mediocre to almost ugly looking person turn even uglier! ;D

(The first two pictures being an attempt at looking pretty.)
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

And let's see the winner face!
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Fern




----------



## ficsci

I dunno how Jack Nicholson did it. He must have had sore cheeks everyday while filming.










Lol there's something between my teeth


----------



## MaggieMay

And tttttttthhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn.................


----------



## MaggieMay

ficsci said:


> I dunno how Jack Nicholson did it. He must have had sore cheeks everyday while filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol there's something between my teeth



Thank you for this. I laughed so hard at the caption. Masterfully done!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Bunny

:laughing:

Thanks to everyone posting pictures, some really funny stuff here.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

#dontjudgechallenge


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm so high right now...


----------

